# mesh between substrate



## joshg (Apr 4, 2012)

so quick question is the mesh layer between the clay hydroballs and the substrate a must have or can u go without? For substrate im using 'exo terra plantation soil' and 'exo terra forest moss' Thanks


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

yea you should get one. it keeps the drainage layer separate from the substrate layer so the drainage doesn't get all clogged up


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, you definitely want one. I like to use fiberglass window screen mesh.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

If you don't use one your substrate can fall into the hydroballs which will allow water to wick into your soil.
Brian


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

yes, unless you want your substrate to work its way down into the hydroballs. You want the mesh to keep the layers seperate.


----------



## joshg (Apr 4, 2012)

hi thanks for the replies can I cut up a large fish net and use this? or anything else from around the house? really want to get the viv up and running tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

well you can use fiberglass mesh used for windows. i don't know about the fish net tho, how big are the holes?


----------



## joshg (Apr 4, 2012)

the holes are tiny it's just a standard blue fishnet u find in petshops, also what temp should my viv be during the day and night for blue poison darfrogs? I've asked on other forums and tend to get diff answers but this is the fist frog forum ive tried. thanks again


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

is the net cloth or plastic? because cloth won't work as it will rot away. for azureus, Temperatures of 70-80º F during the day with drops as low as 65º F at night are recommended.


----------



## joshg (Apr 4, 2012)

it is cloth, I will pop to the reptile shop tomorrow and buy some of the proper stuff  the temp stays around 65/68degrees f at night and around 70 in the day maybe a bit lower but the weather is getting warmer, I have a 5w heatmat but it basically does nothing.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

correct me if i'm wrong, but i think you should be fine with those temps


----------



## joshg (Apr 4, 2012)

I wont be correcting anybody this is my first viv so all advice is very welcome  It's around 18degrees C at night and around 20 in the day iv'e looked at some caresheets and this should be fine. Thanks for the help much appreciated


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

joshg said:


> hi thanks for the replies can I cut up a large fish net and use this? or anything else from around the house? really want to get the viv up and running tomorrow. Thanks


my first suggestion for building a viv, dont rush it. Take your time think everything through no matter how excited you are to get it up and get animals in it, patience pays off. You'll want to let the plants adjust before you add any frogs anyways. Give your plants a couple weeks minimum of not having frogs jumping on them and stuff.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

joshg said:


> it is cloth, I will pop to the reptile shop tomorrow and buy some of the proper stuff  the temp stays around 65/68degrees f at night and around 70 in the day maybe a bit lower but the weather is getting warmer, I have a 5w heatmat but it basically does nothing.


The fish net would rot. A reptile shop won't have it. If they do you'll pay 10 times too much. Go to a hardware store and get some fiberglass window screen mesh.


----------



## joshg (Apr 4, 2012)

hey cheers for the replies. Believe me it's not being rushed. Been getting the equipment for about a month now, and have been wanting to keep these guys for ages, will be a good month after the viv is up and running before I can afford to buy any froggies, expensive little things aren't they  I also want to wait for the weather to get better because im having trouble keeping the temp up even with heatmat and thermostat but heatmat is only 5w, maybe will work better when all the substrate and deco is in there? or maybe I need a more powerful heatmat. Ok i'l head to B&Q tomorrow didn't really want to spend £12 on something at the ReptileZoo im only going to use 30x30cm of  right so fiberglass window screen mesh. Cheers again guys. Met some right holes on some other forums


----------



## kijola (Mar 11, 2012)

Another thing to take into account if you haven't already is the heat your lights will put out if you're not using LEDs. That will have an affect on the temps and may help resolve some of your lower range temps if you find they stay too low.


----------



## joshg (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi cheers for the heads up how long should I have the light on a day 12hours? Left it on for 12 today and the temp went up a couple of degrees. I have the heatmat on the back of the viv on the outside should I move it underneath the viv?


----------

